
Make me an Offer | The Startup Guy - vanwilder77
http://www.vijayanand.name/2013/04/make-me-an-offer/
======
Aqueous
'Most of the time, its an offer not made for your strengths, but in sympathy,
giving you a way out. '

I don't think a company ever acquires another company because they _feel_ bad.
If they want to buy you it means that your company could play an integral part
of their strategy. If it seems like they think they're doing you a favor then
that means they are trying to low-ball you and you should ask for a higher
price.

------
chasing
This is essentially substance-free pabulum that makes a wild over-
generalization based on a small handful of anecdotes from the 90s.

Yes, if you limit your dataset to "every great startup," then, yes -- you
should go back in time and bet on them when they're still an underdog.
Whatever that means. Go back and bet on Google. Become employee #1 at
Facebook. Buy 10% of Twitter in 2006.

------
ErrantX
The trouble with this is; would any of those companies still made it big if
they had been bought out?

Probably, maybe, possibly?

Hard to be sure either way, indeed just as hard as when you're thinking about
buying them.

Speculation is never very useful _after_ the fact :)

------
6d0debc071
How many times has someone bet on the underdog and lost? I'm not really
comfortable with OP choose the evidence they like in this way. Where's the
basis for comparison? If you're talking of betting, how are you defining the
reference class and what are the odds?

